

Ask HN: Comp Sci or Data Science/Analytics? - mjfern

If someone had a choice between an MS in Comp Sci or Data Science/Analytics, which direction would you recommend? Why?
======
timoconnor
Depends upon what you want to do and what the programs really offer. I am a
former college professor and two degrees of the same name from two different
universities can be totally different. That being said I think the question
you need to ask yourself is do you lean towards fields like Operations
Research or Engineering? Do you want to spend your days running advanced
analysis to find answers or do you want to program systems and design
networks?

